# United 108 mln di euro per Higuain. Mourino vuole l'argentino



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2016)

Secondo la stampa inglese, Mourinho ha come obiettivo numero uno nel suo nuovo Manchester United, Gonzalo Higuain. Nei giorni scorsi c'è stato un contatto tra il portoghese ed l'agente dell'argentino. I red Devils non badano a spesa, l'offerta al Napoli è di 85 mln di euro. Sono circa 108 mln di euro. Ma non finisce qui, al giocatore andranno 10 mln di euro all'anno per un contratto da 5 anni.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2016)

Higuain - Ibra vendendo quel cesso di Rooney? Sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Higuain - Ibra vendendo quel cesso di Rooney? Sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.



ovvio ma questi buttano via soldi come se niente fosse..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2016)

Beati loro


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2016)

Comincio a pensare che il Bayern punterà su Muller come punta, la destinazione di Higuain e Benzema sarebbe quasi sicuramente la Premier.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2016)

Ne vale metà..forse


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo la stampa inglese, Mourinho ha come obiettivo numero uno nel suo nuovo Manchester United, Gonzalo Higuain. Nei giorni scorsi c'è stato un contatto tra il portoghese ed l'agente dell'argentino. I red Devils non badano a spesa, l'offerta al Napoli è di 85 mln di euro. Sono circa 108 mln di euro. Ma non finisce qui, al giocatore andranno 10 mln di euro all'anno per un contratto da 5 anni.



Giusto che le strade di separino dopo quest'anno, a queste cifre poi...
Il Napoli potrebbe pensare di riprendersi Cavani.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Marzo 2016)

Magari non capisco nulla di finanza, stadi di proprietà ecc ma mi spiegate perché di fpf sentiamo parlare sempre e solo noi?


----------



## prebozzio (17 Marzo 2016)

Mi ricorda un po' la situazione del Tottenham che si trovò a investire la montagna di euro piovuti dalla cessione di Bale.
Presero Paulinho per circa 20 milioni (attualmente in Cina), Chadli, Soldado a 30 milioni, Capoue, Chiriches, Eriksen e Lamela (30 milioni). Bene ma non benissimo, direi.
Il Napoli in caso di cessione di Higuain avrebbe bisogno di un altro grande goleador, e poi con i soldi rimanenti di sistemare la difesa e prendere un portiere giovane.
Ma dove lo trova un altro Higuain?


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2016)

Si dice in estate potranno spendere 200-300 mln di euro per il mercato. 100 mln per un centravanti come si deve se li possono permettere. Una cosa è certa, gli serve un centravanti di assoluto livello, che sia Higuain, Cavani, Ibra, Lewa o chi per esso.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda un po' la situazione del Tottenham che si trovò a investire la montagna di euro piovuti dalla cessione di Bale.
> Presero Paulinho per circa 20 milioni (attualmente in Cina), Chadli, Soldado a 30 milioni, Capoue, Chiriches, Eriksen e Lamela (30 milioni). Bene ma non benissimo, direi.
> Il Napoli in caso di cessione di Higuain avrebbe bisogno di un altro grande goleador, e poi con i soldi rimanenti di sistemare la difesa e prendere un portiere giovane.
> Ma dove lo trova un altro Higuain?



Un altro Higuain chiaramente non lo trovano, ma secondo me in casa c'hanno un giocatore fortissimo che può esplodere da un momento all'altro, mi riferisco a Gabbiadini. Secondo me fanno bene a puntare forte su di lui.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un altro Higuain chiaramente non lo trovano, ma secondo me in casa c'hanno un giocatore fortissimo che può esplodere da un momento all'altro, mi riferisco a Gabbiadini. Secondo me fanno bene a puntare forte su di lui.


Il fatto è che il Napoli gira a mille perché Higuain, alla Ibra, oltre a essere il terminale offensivo fa anche da trequartista: spesso arretra a giocare il pallone lasciando spazio a Insigne o Callejon di tagliare verso il centro. Gabbiadini non so se è in grado di fare questo lavoro con continuità.
Magari prendono Ibra l'originale


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Marzo 2016)

pagano più della clausola, che senso ha?


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che il Napoli gira a mille perché Higuain, alla Ibra, oltre a essere il terminale offensivo fa anche da trequartista: spesso arretra a giocare il pallone lasciando spazio a Insigne o Callejon di tagliare verso il centro. Gabbiadini non so se è in grado di fare questo lavoro con continuità.
> Magari prendono Ibra l'originale



Gabbiadini infatti non assolutamente un calciatore del livello di Higuain, dico solo che secondo me è un ragazzo di qualità che ha tutte le carte in regola per esplodere, chiaramente con caratteristiche diverse.

Anche perchè come dicevi tu, un altro Pepita dove lo trovano!?


----------



## davoreb (18 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Magari non capisco nulla di finanza, stadi di proprietà ecc ma mi spiegate perché di fpf sentiamo parlare sempre e solo noi?



Noi fatturiamo 200 milioni, la Juve 300 lo united 500. Quindi in proporzione noi diamo 3.5 milioni all nostra punta (BACCA) loro ne possono dare 8.75. 

Noi paghiamo 20 bertolacci, loro possono pagare 50 un giocatore poco più forte.


----------



## wfiesso (18 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Noi fatturiamo 200 milioni, la Juve 300 lo united 500. Quindi in proporzione noi diamo 3.5 milioni all nostra punta (BACCA) loro ne possono dare 8.75.
> 
> Noi paghiamo 20 bertolacci, loro possono pagare 50 un giocatore poco più forte.



chiarissimo, grazie


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

A quella cifra De Laurentis glielo lancia.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A quella cifra De Laurentis glielo lancia.



Se non erro il contratto del Pepita scade giugno 2017, ecco che se in estate non trovano un accordo per il rinnovo la cessione diventa d'obbligo. E per me sarà cosi, l'argentino vorrà provare un'ultima grande esperienza in Europa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non erro il contratto del Pepita scade giugno 2017, ecco che se in estate non trovano un accordo per il rinnovo la cessione diventa d'obbligo. E per me sarà cosi, l'argentino vorrà provare un'ultima grande esperienza in Europa.



E giustamente. E' diventato ancora più forte in Italia ed è ora di tornare in una Big Europea sperando che continui così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che il Napoli gira a mille perché Higuain, alla Ibra, oltre a essere il terminale offensivo fa anche da trequartista: spesso arretra a giocare il pallone lasciando spazio a Insigne o Callejon di tagliare verso il centro. Gabbiadini non so se è in grado di fare questo lavoro con continuità.
> Magari prendono Ibra l'originale


Infatti no, dovrebbero potenziare al massimo la panchina e anche il resto dell'11, poi Gabbiadini occuperebbe il vuoto lasciato da Higuaìn almeno da un punto di vista numerico, certamente non da un punto di vista tecnico e carismatico.


----------



## Hammer (18 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Higuain - Ibra vendendo quel cesso di Rooney? Sarebbe un upgrade clamoroso.



Secondo me non lo vendono Rooney. Alla fine faranno Zlatan a fare tutto e Rooney a centrocampo as usual


----------

